# A photo gallery of Australian WW II veterans



## Warrigal (Aug 27, 2017)

This gallery has been published on the ABC site. I find the faces, lined and craggy as they are, to be full of character and IMO the gallery is very moving.

I hope everyone else finds the portraits worth a few minutes to remember not just these people, but all of the old veterans alive today.

http://www.abc.net.au/news/2017-08-15/world-war-2-veterans/8804926


----------



## Falcon (Aug 27, 2017)

GREAT  bunch of heroes. Bless  'em  all !


----------



## Katybug (Aug 27, 2017)

It is moving...a well deserved post of honor.


----------



## Pappy (Aug 28, 2017)

I thank each and everyone of them for their service.


----------

